# Not all camera roll photos show up in LR Mobile



## n.r.street (Sep 7, 2015)

I've tried searching for answers to this but find nothing similar - so do others see the same? 

I am trying to add existing photos from my camera roll (latest official iOS version on an iPhone6+). When I go to add photos from the camera roll only a subset of the photos in there show up. I can not at all understand which photos are displayed and which ones are not. All the photos were taken with the default iOS camera app. Some are HDR but that doesn't explain the pattern as some HDR photos show up and others not.

Can anyone suggest why about half of my camera roll photos are not displayed and therefore not available for me to add to a LR Mobile collection?


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Sep 8, 2015)

Just out of interest, have you Enabled Auto Add in Lr Mobile? I found that seems to add them as soon as they pop up on Camera Roll.


----------

